# Mi recorrido por El Callao..con temblor incluído !!!!



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

En vista que no dispongo de cámara,me he valido de algunas fotos del Internet para ilustrar en parte,mis últimos 2 recorridos (caminatas) por El Callao (incluyendo a La Perla,Bellavista & La Punta).... Mi primera caminata,un sábado por la mañana fue con temblor incluído... la segunda la realicé éste domingo 13 por la mañana... 
Empiezo por La Perla,que la verdad está bien agradable,para nada ofrece un aspecto de abandono ni de peligro alguno,sobretodo las inmediaciones de la Avenida Santa Rosa (ojo,hablo de La Perla antigua,porque La Perla moderna,obviamente es un lugar mucho más seguro y más cuidado) :
En la primera foto el mini Centro Comercial de La Perla,en la primera cuadra de la Avenida Santa Rosa... ahora está pintado de blanco y está más bonito :








La Plaza en La Perla que divide las calles Arica y Morro de Arica y el campo deportivo "Battifora" :








La Plaza Principal de Bellavista,donde se encuentra la Municipalidad y la Iglesia de San José :
















Acá pueden ver la Iglesia San José y al lado derecho de la foto,el colegio América (Callao High School = CHS),allí mismo me agarró el temblor.. ahora ésta plaza luce más bonita...éstas fotos son algo antiguas...








El viejo Estadio "Telmo Carbajo" de Bellavista,apenas a 2 cuadritas de la Plaza...luce descuidado,sin embargo esos paredones que lo limitan ejercen una extraña fascinación en mi :
















El colegio "Heroínas Toledo" en la avenida Buenos Aires,ya en el Callao ..la foto es de los años 40s.,pero la fachada del colegio luce ídéntica ahora :








Este es el edificio Art-Decó en forma de barco que está en la Avenida Sáenz Peña esquina con la calle Miller,sólo el primer piso está ocupado por tiendas...los 4 pisos restantes,que eran antiguos departamentos de viviendas están abandonados y se ha convertido en un "rascacielo palomar"... una paloma casi me ensucia "de pleno" !!!... 
















La Biblioteca Pública del Callao...está idéntica,a media cuadra del Teatro :








La maravillosa Plaza Gálvez....a media cuadra de la primera cuadra de la avenida Sáenz Peña :
























La Plaza San Román ó "de los Burros",la parte "más brava" de mi recorrido,al fondo se aprecia el Templo-Faro :








La Cruz Blanca del Mercado Central del Callao,en la esquina de las calles Colón y Saloom (todos los chalacos la tocan y rezan brevemente allí) :


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Iglesia de la Reparación en la Punta...*

queda como medio opacada por la Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón,pero es igual de hermosa...al costado el Cuartel de Bomberos,donde más que fijo Pacolam habrá ido :


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

A pesar de haber pasado varias veces por esas zonas, se me hace dificil recordarlas. Me parece bacán saber qué hay en cada rincón del callao teniendo en cuenta que vivo ahi. Interesante thread


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El Callao es muy interesante*

Por eso siempre repetiré hasta el cansancio....hay que pasear...pero caminando !!!.. se disfruta mucho más del paseo y se conoce más... El Callao es super pero super interesante...en mis 2 largas caminatas he disfrutado muchísimo... ya estoy pensando en una próxima tercera... 


Juan1912 said:


> A pesar de haber pasado varias veces por esas zonas, se me hace dificil recordarlas. Me parece bacán saber qué hay en cada rincón del callao teniendo en cuenta que vivo ahi. Interesante thread


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Justo en el Centro Comercial La Perla funciona la ONP, y weeno hay veces que les hago la taba a mis amigos para esperar las custer que van por la Av. La Marina, de ahi px La Av Sta Rosa en ese tramo es bastante simpatico, hay un mapa para ubicarse. 

Ya de las otras fotos px no conosco mucho salvo generalidades ... lo que si me llama la atención es el nombre del estadio, que segun tengo entendido, el homenajeado nunca jugó para el club ... y la Plaza Gálvez me gusta como luce. Salu2 Miraflorino!!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Las 2 iglesias que conocí el domingo 13 por la mañana*

La Iglesia de San Juan Bosco :








La Iglesia de la Inmaculada Concepción junto al Templo-Faro :








Recorrí también toda la Avenida 2 de Mayo (al fondo se vé el Palacio de Justicia del Callao) :








El Ovalo Garibaldi que hoy luce bien cuidado pero frío :


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

YO TAMBIEN ESTUVE TOMANDO FOTOS ESE DIA DEL TEMBLOR POR EL CALLAO AUNQUE NO LOS SENTI ... 

LUEGO ABRO UN TEMA CON MIS FOTOS DE LA PUNTA Y ALGO DEL CALLAO

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Miraflorino said:


> La Plaza Principal de Bellavista, ahora ésta plaza luce más bonita...éstas fotos son algo antiguas...
> 
> La Cruz Blanca del Mercado Central del Callao,en la esquina de las calles Colón y Saloom (todos los chalacos la tocan y rezan brevemente allí)


Las áreas verdes de la plaza de Bellavista están mejor, pero fue un batacazo sacar esa pileta para poner una estatua grecorromana.

Por ahi escuché que luego de un maremotazo encontraron una chalana en el lugar donde está la cruz, usaron la madera para hacer ese símbolo religioso. será verdad?.... Ni idea. 





Juan1912 said:


> A pesar de haber pasado varias veces por esas zonas, se me hace dificil recordarlas. Me parece bacán saber qué hay en cada rincón del callao teniendo en cuenta que vivo ahi. Interesante thread


El Callao es muy interesante, tiene barrios muy pintorescos, además de tener el puerto y el aeropuerto más importante de la República. 
Desde ya haré un itinerario para enseñarte el Yauca.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

LedPer said:


> YO TAMBIEN ESTUVE TOMANDO FOTOS ESE DIA DEL TEMBLOR POR EL CALLAO AUNQUE NO LOS SENTI ...
> 
> *LUEGO ABRO UN TEMA *CON MIS FOTOS *DE LA PUNTA* Y ALGO DEL CALLAO
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Uf.... espero impaciente.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

LedPer said:


> YO TAMBIEN ESTUVE TOMANDO FOTOS ESE DIA DEL TEMBLOR POR EL CALLAO AUNQUE NO LOS SENTI ...
> 
> *LUEGO ABRO UN TEMA CON MIS FOTOS DE LA PUNTA Y ALGO DEL CALLAO*
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


(Ahora no duermo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


Lindo thread Miraflorino!!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

A pesar de que me crié en el Rímac, tengo muchas historias conectadas al Callao...mis padres crecieron allá, mi papá fue ex-alumno en el José Gálvez, dos tías y una prima estudiaron en el América, mi otra prima en el San Antonio, mi mami me cuenta que de niña vivió en una casa en forma de barco (que supongo habrá varias, y no me sabe decir en qué calle quedaba), de bebita di mis primeros pasos en el malecón (tengo las fotos, por eso sé), mis padres un tiempo tuvieron una ferretería por allá...mis abuelitos paternos vivieron en una haciendita (que nosotros llamábamos "la chacra") por la avenida Faucett, y luego en la época de Velasco se la expropiaron, por lo que terminaron sus últimos años en una casita en la Urbanización La Colonial. 

En fin, muchas historias, además siempre he sentido mucha similitud entre el Rímac y el Callao, no puedo describirlo en palabras, pero cuando he caminado por el Callao, he percibido un ambiente muy familiar, como estar en mi barrio...

Ah, me han dicho siempre que en el mercado del Callao hay un puesto de chinos que hacen unos panes con chicharrón que son de primera...por si a alguien le interesa... :lol:

Gracias por el recorrido y el thread, Dodi, me ha hecho recordar todas estas historias familiares...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Si hubiera un tsunami en El Callao*

toda ésta zona en "oscuro" se inundaría :


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*2 clubs importantes de LA PUNTA*

SOCIETÁ CANOTTIERI :








REGATAS UNIÓN (en la Plaza Gálvez) :


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Mercado de La Punta - cuadra 6 de la calle Bolognesi*


----------

